# what other hobbys do you have besides herps?



## ace#74 (Aug 4, 2008)

just wondering what other hobby's members of this site have besides herps 

mine are body boarding i absolutely love it every day i can im in the water with mates 
and baseball (off to usa next year to represent oz cant wait )


----------



## callith (Aug 4, 2008)

cricket

i love watching baseball, who do you support and good luck


----------



## Lozza (Aug 4, 2008)

Whitewater canoeing/kayaking and soccer although I haven't been doing either much lately.
I've been coaching kids in canoeing at my local high school though.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Aug 4, 2008)

fishing rugby league martial arts cage fighting ufc


----------



## Renagade (Aug 4, 2008)

*Myrmecology*


----------



## hodges (Aug 4, 2008)

i love rugby league and cant get enough of it .


----------



## chickenman (Aug 4, 2008)

posting stuff on forums XD

but besides that, sitting infront of a computer all day playing random time wasteing games such as WoW


----------



## ace#74 (Aug 4, 2008)

callith said:


> i love watching baseball, who do you support and good luck



thanks hopefully we do good
dont really watch much on tv anymore but i used to support la dodgers


----------



## Riley (Aug 4, 2008)

body boarding (when i get the chance - rarely  ), the drums, computer programing, website design & construction, engineering, used to be motor bikes, and others that i cant think of.. 

oh yeah and stuff from hobbyland.. ( build and fly aircrafts, boats, cars etc) oh yes and photography...


----------



## chickenman (Aug 4, 2008)

OH!!, i just rembered that i do have a real hobby.... animation XD
check out the few i have actually finished  http://www.youtube.com/user/retardanator


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 4, 2008)

I love astronomy, 4x4ing, AFL (Go Bombers!!!), scorpions and tarantulas.


----------



## ace#74 (Aug 4, 2008)

chickenman said:


> OH!!, i just rembered that i do have a real hobby.... animation XD
> check out the few i have actually finished  http://www.youtube.com/user/retardanator



ahahahahahaha that video was so random made me laugh :lol:


----------



## hozy6 (Aug 4, 2008)

i love playing rugby league um plays drums guitar bass mainly drums building things hunting


----------



## OU812 (Aug 4, 2008)

I build and fly r/c aircraft


----------



## adazz (Aug 4, 2008)

guitar..... guitar...... school.... more guitar


----------



## warren63 (Aug 4, 2008)

Used to be bmx racing but realised my age and decided to retire as an old uninjured fool. So these days its just a bit of relaxing cycling and fishing.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 4, 2008)

reading, creative writing, photography... i also play keyboard but not enough...


----------



## missllama (Aug 4, 2008)

use to go to the gym lots when i was doing a certain sport but these days i love hiking and going to the footy


----------



## nightowl (Aug 4, 2008)

tattooing, arnis (stick fighting), guitar, saxophone, building guitar effects pedals, baseball.....


----------



## station (Aug 4, 2008)

who do you play for ace?


----------



## Aussie Python Lover (Aug 4, 2008)

well I have my from home business in making scented soy candles and so far its doing really well it keeps me happy when im not playing with my 3 coastals


----------



## beefa270 (Aug 4, 2008)

I love all sports and horses !


----------



## Steff-T (Aug 4, 2008)

carnivorous plants, home brewing, growing edible things (esp. chilli), mountain biking


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

I like feeding birds,sketching.APS!!!,painting and photography


----------



## djfreshy (Aug 5, 2008)

Dog Showing and Judging! Yeah i know, i used to get the **** teased out of me at school!


----------



## PeeGee (Aug 5, 2008)

at the moment, building two more enclosures, other then that, scuba diving and 4WD in the Otways, oh and i'm rather hooked to me pc as well


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 5, 2008)

playingwith/breeding rats. snowboarding, skiing, surfing, skating, bmx, downhill mountain biking, running and jumping off stuff oh and i also watch alot of moviesLDLD


----------



## jasontini (Aug 5, 2008)

dirt-biking..!


----------



## Whisper2 (Aug 5, 2008)

horses are my only real other hobby/life thing. 
i'm not a huge sport fan so that rules out most things. 
but i would like to think i am an amature hobbiest surfer/bodyboarder and endruo rider. 
but i suck at them.


----------



## oddball (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm an artist  I have a normal job but my heart is in art and anything creative really.
I paint, draw and do a bit of sculpture. I've made prints and carved a bit too, but mostly I draw and paint.
I'm also in the process of writing what will be a childrens book (which will be illustrated by me). .. but that's going to take a while!
I also do a bit of bellydancing and firedancing to stop me moulding into the shape of my seat.


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 5, 2008)

beer, tv,....


----------



## jessb (Aug 5, 2008)

I love reading - I'm about to start up a book club with some local mums to give us an incentive to read something other than parenting books!

I also make sugar flowers and decorate wedding and special occasion cakes. I started learning about 18 months ago and I've already won some awards! I was going to enter a cake in the Easter Show last year but had too many paying wedding cakes on order!


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 5, 2008)

wow, great cakes!

are those flowers really not real!?


----------



## ItsDavid (Aug 5, 2008)

graffiti,online gaming,fishing


----------



## jessb (Aug 5, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> wow, great cakes!
> 
> are those flowers really not real!?


 
Thanks! Yeah, they are all made from sugarpaste and vegetable dyes. All completely edible!


----------



## Chris1 (Aug 5, 2008)

gee, i can see how ur winning prizes!!!


----------



## CassM (Aug 5, 2008)

I may sound like a total nerd but learning. I love to learn about anything and everything. 

I'm a very curious person


----------



## JasonL (Aug 5, 2008)

djfreshy said:


> Dog Showing and Judging! Yeah i know, i used to get the **** teased out of me at school!



Your back must be sore... with all those knives in it ..

Mine are Cooking & Fishing.


----------



## chrisso81 (Aug 5, 2008)

CassM said:


> I may sound like a total nerd but learning. I love to learn about anything and everything.
> 
> I'm a very curious person


 
Well then, I must be a total nerd too. I have tried to undertand why I will suddenly develop an interest in something and go at it hammer and tongs, and I believe the underlying drive is to learn, and then putting what I've learnt into practise.

First it was fish, then orchids, then my 100% native garden, and now reptiles. And, is it just me, or do we all have this desire to have 'collections' as opposed to single examples of things other people find strange?


----------



## largeheaded1 (Aug 5, 2008)

fish and my car


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 5, 2008)

Anything to do with craft!! I paint childrens canvas's and make heaps of jewellery (I'm in the middle of doing a friends bridesmaids jewellery) and I also am doing a "home childcare" for my 4.5 year old son (childcare prices through the roof so we're doing what he did there at home) we do painting writting and lots of stuff!!! 
But mostly painting...


----------



## hornet (Aug 5, 2008)

Scorpions (particularly Liocheles species), tarantulas, funnelwebs, trapdoor spiders, stick insects, roaches (sub-family Geoscapheinae and Panesthiinae), Amblypygids, cacti, succulents, orchids, carnivorous plants, native plants and other various unusual tropical plants.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Aug 5, 2008)

Fishing, motocross, 4x4, surfing, bodyboarding, downhill mountbiking.


----------



## Leezel73 (Aug 5, 2008)

JessB I love your cakes!!! They look too nice to eat!!


----------



## kandi (Aug 5, 2008)

Cacti, succulents, desert roses, oscars and the newest camping


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

oops i have forgot my fav
CAMPING!!!


----------



## Kitah (Aug 5, 2008)

I Love anything to do with animals so a major hobby of mine is to go around looking for as many animals as I can, whether its wildlife or in zoos/sanctuaries. Another major hobby of mine is photography, mostly of any animals I see, as well as scenery  Also like art, camping.. LOVE swimming


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 5, 2008)

*Rep cricket and normal cricket, Bodyboarding and parkour.*


----------



## voodoo (Aug 5, 2008)

Golf, motorbikes.

Cant beleive im the only member so far who plays golf as a second hobby :] .


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Aug 5, 2008)

Horse riding.......


----------



## JasonL (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't have time for golf, it would take me half a day to finish a hole.


----------



## kirstys (Aug 5, 2008)

i did collect living dead dolls but got to 130 and said enough is enough


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 5, 2008)

JasonL said:


> I don't have time for golf, it would take me half a day to finish a hole.


* Same here im really bad at it....*


----------



## LullabyLizard (Aug 5, 2008)

Cooking, music and taking photos  OH! And going camping (which only happens every 2 years )


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Aug 5, 2008)

Dirt bike riding, fishing, cars and footy


----------



## falconboy (Aug 5, 2008)

Sleeping and eating.


----------



## hawktime (Aug 5, 2008)

Boxing,Boxing and more Boxing.....


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 5, 2008)

Hunting,4wheelin,Fishing. anything thats gets me out in the great outdoors. Going to spend lots of time finding and photographing wild herps as soon as starts to warm up.


----------



## Chris.j (Aug 5, 2008)

lozza said:


> Whitewater canoeing/kayaking and soccer although I haven't been doing either much lately.
> I've been coaching kids in canoeing at my local high school though.



You don't often run into other people who have an interest in paddling, I used to do a bit down at Penrith though don't get out in a boat too much these days. I'm assuming you paddle at Nymboida looking at where you are and you probably know Anita if your teaching it at a local high school?


----------



## JJS. (Aug 5, 2008)

I love kiteboarding, surfing, animals, guitar, scuba, kayak fishing, spearfishing, skating, magic, juggling, rock climbing and camping. I have to do something everyday, it's the only way i can deal with working. I also love doing other things but only do them occasionally, I only snowboard for our winter so that's seasonal, and other things i might only do once a month so not really hobbies. I've recently started paragliding too.


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 5, 2008)

dog training and pet therapy (visiting nursing homes with my dogs). I do both with my own dogs and also teach others.


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 5, 2008)

Scuba Diving, tinkering with cars, going to Rugby League or Supercars.........having drinks with mates and researching my Family History.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow some interesting hobbies. 
Cricket is my main thing but for the last ten years ive been a Raptor observor. I love Birds of prey and have over 3 albums full of pics that i have taken. Sometimes i will stalk a raptor all day just to get 1 decent shot and use up 5 rolls of film just for that 1 shot. I also like Old world roses which i have been striking for a year now..
Wow im so Hardcore..........


----------



## Luke1 (Aug 5, 2008)

i go body boarding when ever the chance comes around but mum wont take me him winter  um...photography...parkour...running...canyoning...bushwalking stuff outdoors etc!!! i used to be into a fair bit of modeling of war planes, tanks and stuff (had about 30 planes at one stage) but got rid of em! 
yea.....


----------



## grizz (Aug 5, 2008)

voodoo said:


> Golf, motorbikes.
> 
> Cant beleive im the only member so far who plays golf as a second hobby :] .


 

Golf's not a hobby voodoo, well not to me anyway. Golf is my religion! FORE!

One hobby I enjoy now was once my trade, Metal Fab. Now I do it for fun not cash.


----------



## kakariki (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a few hobbies.We have aviaries and I really love handraising the babies. I also enjoy tabletennis, camping & martial arts. Jess, those cakes are absolutely beautiful! I am soo jealous!


----------



## Stitched (Aug 5, 2008)

working on cars, playing guitar, drinking rum, skydiving, snorkelling, beer, random things at random times, Candice lol


----------



## junglemad (Aug 5, 2008)

old falcon, a motocrosser, a few RC planes and bromeliads and i coach cricket and footy


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 5, 2008)

Always wanted to be an artist painted and sketched alot, but got a job so Play WoW and Collect Herps now.


----------



## jessb (Aug 5, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Wow some interesting hobbies.
> Cricket is my main thing but for the last ten years ive been a Raptor observor. I love Birds of prey and have over 3 albums full of pics that i have taken. Sometimes i will stalk a raptor all day just to get 1 decent shot and use up 5 rolls of film just for that 1 shot. I also like Old world roses which i have been striking for a year now..
> Wow im so Hardcore..........


 
Way hardcore! :lol:

I love birds of prey too. We have a pair of sea-eagles who nest right near my office and I could watch them for ages just circling over the ocean. Its so amazing watching them fish!

We also have friends nearby who have a pair of Australia kestrels nesting in their backyard. They have a chick who had a gammy leg and they help him out by occasionally feeding him. You can stand on the edge of the cliff in their yard with a piece of meat on your palm and you will see him circle lower and lower and finally he will snatch the piece of meat from your hand without even touching your skin. Their sense of perspective and distance is so spot-on. "Eyes like a hawk" as my husband says... 



pythonmum said:


> dog training and pet therapy (visiting nursing homes with my dogs). I do both with my own dogs and also teach others.


 
Where do you do that Susan? Just by yourself? Or do you do it through an organisation? Our Lab is now nearly 4 and is calming down a bit now that her "puppy days" are behind her. I would be very interested in doing it down the track...


----------



## Lozza (Aug 5, 2008)

Chris.j said:


> You don't often run into other people who have an interest in paddling, I used to do a bit down at Penrith though don't get out in a boat too much these days. I'm assuming you paddle at Nymboida looking at where you are and you probably know Anita if your teaching it at a local high school?


Yep I know Anita, I paddled in the same era as her son Kelvin. She's down at Great Lakes though which is a good few hours from here. 
I'm not a teacher - I just volunteer as the teacher who was the coach just retired and they have noone else. 
I've been paddling since 1996, mainly at Nymboida. Have only paddled Penrith a few times - I gave up competition not long after it was finished as everything moved down there and it became too expensive.


----------



## bubbaloush (Aug 5, 2008)

Mainly sewing, i make alot of kids clothes and sell them, but that has been put on the back burner as my younger brother is a bit emo and wanted me to make him a long black coat, now i am setting up a website to sell them as he's had 15+ people ask him where he got it from.

Other then that fishing, reading, knitting (i only knit when pregnant lmao), online games


----------



## Casey (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm doing uni full time by DE and have a three year old daughter so I don't have too much time for anything else. 
I am an Astronomy buff though and at times go out and help as a guide at the observatory here, which is always fun.
And I am trying to learn to play guitar...which isn't going well at all


----------



## Albs (Aug 5, 2008)

Build and fly giant scale R/C aircraft. 40% scale aerobatic planes are my main passion and competing in the Australian imac events. ( Scale Aerobatics ) 3w all the way!!


----------



## BenReyn (Aug 5, 2008)

Just generally being cool


----------



## Noongato (Aug 5, 2008)

Drawing, of course. My avatar and everything is drawn. Umm. I love anything morbid. My boss has a coffee (coffin) table i want.
Otherwise, i LOVE taxidermy. But only when i know the background of how the animal was harvested. I hate the idea of fur farms etc. If i cant get proof on how it was killed i dont buy it.
And Listening and learning about anything Metal music, yay. Stalking bands does pay off if you approach them right. Im going to go to Syd sometime to meetup. Wooo!!!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 5, 2008)

motorcycle hooliganism


----------



## Noongato (Aug 5, 2008)

kirstys said:


> i did collect living dead dolls but got to 130 and said enough is enough


 
Awesome! I stopped at 2. $70 ea is just too much for my wallet. Hehehehe
If ever u wanna sell tho.....................haha


----------



## sweetangel (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a few:
PHOTOGRAPHY!!!!!!!!
HORSES!!!!!
SNOWBOARDING

And i try to combine the first 2 as much as possible


----------



## DennisS (Aug 6, 2008)

Fish keeping and breeding, Fauna rescue, Collecting and reading books on reptiles and orchids, drinking Cooper's Pale, catch and release fishing, Blah,blah, etc.,.,.,.,


----------



## mungus (Aug 6, 2008)

Bow Hunting, Fishing, Surfing and being a Awesome Husband.


----------



## melgalea (Aug 6, 2008)

i would say photography. definetely another passion of mine. 
but thats it. reptiles and photography. and they go great together 
mel


----------



## Wench (Aug 6, 2008)

i like to sleep.. a lot.
i dont usually get outta bed on weekends at all. ahhaha  
i used to work on my car a lot too...always seemed to be somethign wrong with it but 3 months after i replaced the engine someone stole it  and my new car is reliable and doesn't break so i've lost the desire to work on cars anymore haha.
....im secretly addicted to myspace too...


----------



## JJS. (Aug 6, 2008)

Stitched- How many jumps have you done? I'm planning to get more into skydiving. It's just finding the time. I've done 19 jumps and don't have my own gear. What container and chute do you use?


----------



## Horsy (Aug 6, 2008)

Rescuing, training and rehoming horses =]


----------



## JJS. (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone who surfs from Melb and up for a surf any day. Everyone turns into a wuss in winter, and i'm left going on my own. Bloody summer surfers, never surf but going around claiming it. Why?


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 6, 2008)

*GRAFFITI* which involves drawing and Ive also made a DVD for the crew I right for!!
*DVDS *I have a massive collection but now I got my blue ray I gotta buy some again arhhh
*BUILDING *mainly trying out some enclosure concepts these days
*FISHING *although not as much as I would like to
*CAMPING *or anything to do with the great outdoors i.e herping, hiking, 4wd etc..


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 6, 2008)

Also music and playin bass( Metal, Punk. anything hard and fast) Have been told i have to many hobbies, starting to believe them


----------



## jessb (Aug 6, 2008)

JJS. said:


> Anyone who surfs from Melb and up for a surf any day. Everyone turns into a wuss in winter, and i'm left going on my own. Bloody summer surfers, never surf but going around claiming it. Why?


 
My hubby is from a surfing village in Wales and he used to go surfing with his mates on Christmas day every year - even if they had to walk through snow and frost to get to the water! Now that's hardcore...


----------



## michael555 (Aug 6, 2008)

i skateboard and play rugby


----------



## Zdogs (Aug 7, 2008)

dogs
rescue (dogs!)
dogs
reading
training my dogs
dogs
gardening
photography, but I'm hopeless,
oh and did I mention dogs!


----------



## MDPython (Aug 7, 2008)

Surfing, Moto X, Snowboarding anything thats keeps me active, with a few exceptions ofcourse BEER! being the main one....:lol:


----------



## Brother (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey zdog is that amstaff or pit?


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 7, 2008)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> motorcycle hooliganism




Giddy Up Robbie! - Always think of you when i see Matt Mingay and Robbie Bulger at the V8 Sueprcars screaming up and down the track being maniacs. Top Stuff!

You need to post some more pics of you doing these stunts when you can


----------



## MDPython (Aug 7, 2008)

salebrosus said:


> Giddy Up Robbie! - Always think of you when i see Matt Mingay and Robbie Bulger at the V8 Sueprcars screaming up and down the track being maniacs. Top Stuff!
> 
> You need to post some more pics of you doing these stunts when you can



:shock: Deffinatly want to see those pics, iv seen these guys a few times they are so entertaining, do some awsome stunts, the madest burnouts iv ever seen on a Bike!


----------



## JJS. (Aug 7, 2008)

> My hubby is from a surfing village in Wales and he used to go surfing with his mates on Christmas day every year - even if they had to walk through snow and frost to get to the water! Now that's hardcore...


That's awesome. I don't know why people stop in winter when it gets cold. I've been going pretty much every day unless its good kiteboarding conditions. Anyone from melb up for a surf right now? I'm leaving now to go to Gunnamata (just checked swellnet and it's glassy 6-8 foot), ill probably be at the reef to the right, i drive a black storm ute. Would be sweet to bump into a fellow herper.


----------



## thenicewitch (Aug 7, 2008)

Zdogs - Love the pic of your dog. I remember reading somewere you name all your dogs starting with Z. I thought I was the only strange one doing that. We have had Zephyr and Zeus the Rotties and we now have Zoe the Staffy.


----------



## Ranch Hand (Aug 7, 2008)

I love hunting with a rifle and with a compound bow. try to get away hunting as much as possible but it is never enough ( too busy selling snakes  ) . I also collect anything from Hawaii or the pacific islands for my TIKI bar at home. Anyone want to get rid of some tikis ????? LOL ; - )


----------



## hallie (Aug 7, 2008)

Basketball
Cycling
Drinking beer
Getting tattoos...


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 7, 2008)

obviously I piss off rbbs rescuers with a simple question......


----------



## Zdogs (Aug 7, 2008)

thenicewitch said:


> Zdogs - Love the pic of your dog. I remember reading somewere you name all your dogs starting with Z. I thought I was the only strange one doing that. We have had Zephyr and Zeus the Rotties and we now have Zoe the Staffy.



lol, so I'm not strange after all.... yeah It's been an obsession now for quite a few years, so I've had a Zac, Zed my soul dog, and current Ziggy, Zara my rotty! and Zeiba. i also have 2 non zdogs :shock:
coz I just couldn't get the rite name to suit the dog, I still have a few left to use If the need arises 

Brother he's a pit


----------



## Kyro (Aug 7, 2008)

I've been collecting gemstones & unusual rocks,fossils since I was a kid. I also have a fair few plants I have been collecting for years, mostly orchids,lithops & carnivorous plants.


----------



## Australis (Aug 7, 2008)

JJS. said:


> I don't know why people stop in winter when it gets cold...



Defiantly odd that - i mean how many decent days of off shore wind with a solid ground swell
are you likely to get over a summer - winter all the way.


----------



## Brother (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs Boxing


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 8, 2008)

Brother said:


> Dogs Boxing


What would the RSPCA say about dogs boxing?


----------



## dodgie (Aug 8, 2008)

Dogs
Animals
Hunting
Motorbikes
Bush walking
Astronomy
Train spotting
And hanging out in the shed.


----------



## lizard_lover (Aug 8, 2008)

*BMX BMX BMX *
*yer just riden skate parks and stuff*


----------



## Brother (Aug 9, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> What would the RSPCA say about dogs boxing?




I make sure they have all the protective gear you know helmets gloves mouth guards.


----------

